# 07 spec roubaix pro or 06 s works roubaix



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

going with one of these:
which do you guys think is the better deal
07 specialized roubaix pro $3700
has new frame with az1 construction and 8r with a mix of dura ace and ultegra components 
or
06 specialized roubaix s works $4100 with triple monocoque construction and 9r with a solid dura ace setup

opinions please..
thnx 
older


----------



## NewTrekRoadie (Sep 13, 2004)

For what it's worth, I bought a Roubaix Pro in December. I got the Gerolsteiner frame, the one that is black and blue, and had them move all the pro parts over onto it. The Gerolsteiner one I believe was a triple with 105 components and I wanted the dura ace\utlegra components and the compact crank. I loved the color scheme of the Gerolsteiner frame. My lbs charged me 300 bucks to swap the parts over and I got the total deal for 3800. So you can probably get another 100 or 200 bucks of the pro.

I absolutely love the bike. So comfy and smooth. The only problem I had was slippage with the seatpost. I had my LBS put some compound on the seatpost that has little beads in it that is made for carbon seatposts going into carbon frames to prevent slippage. Completely took care of the problem. I've heard of others having the same problem and they recommended this. I've never ridden the 06 s-works so I can't comment on that bike. Either way, I'm sure you will be happy with the bike. Good luck.

One more note, if you rode them both and the s-works doesn't feel any better, then go with the Roubaix and use the money towards something else.

You may want to go with the Robaix Pro and use the extra money to upgrade the wheels. I had a spoke bust on the Fussee wheels I just got and have heard there were problems with the carbon Fussee's doing the same. My wheel was so out of true my LBS sent the wheel back to specialized and it looks like they are sending me a new one. This could just be a fluke, but I've been riding for about 5 years now and never broke a spoke before. If I could do it over again I would have upgraded the wheels....


----------



## fattriguy (Jun 6, 2005)

I was going back and forth on the same issue a few weeks ago with the exact same prices at my LBS. While talking to the store manager he lowered the S-Works Roubaix to $3750. I have heard mixed reviews on the Fusee wheels and for that reason I might consider the S-Works. After several test rides I ended up with a 2006 Tarmac Pro. It was only $2500 and so far I love it. Good luck.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

I personally think the old Roubaix design is finished. Recent magazine reviews said it was sluggish compared to the new style. And the new style had no additional negative attributes so it's a no brainer. Not to mention looks...and resale.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

which magazine said the 06 model was "sluggish?"
all the reviews and articles i have read say it is a great bike..
have ridden the 06 on a century before but that was just the elite frame, not the s-works or a 07...and i thought it rode well...
have you ridden or owned both?
thanks


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

The reivew is in the Bicycling buyers guide released this Spring. On their Web site too. I didn't ride the old version, I own the new one (same as bike reviewed on the link).

Quoting. "The Roubaix did its job a little too well. Sure, the Roubaix was smooth, but to get this bike to carve a turn, you had to steer deliberately and throw your hips into it. And its long chainstays made accelerations seem sluggish. "

I have the link here...

http://www.bicycling.com/article/1,6610,s1-1-2-15843-1,00.html


----------



## mh3 (Mar 8, 2006)

Stratmosphere said:


> The reivew is in the Bicycling buyers guide released this Spring. On their Web site too. I didn't ride the old version, I own the new one (same as bike reviewed on the link).
> 
> Quoting. "The Roubaix did its job a little too well. Sure, the Roubaix was smooth, but to get this bike to carve a turn, you had to steer deliberately and throw your hips into it. And its long chainstays made accelerations seem sluggish. "
> 
> ...



Interesting read, but I wonder what changes they're talking about. I just glossed over the geometry specs from 04-07 and unless I missed something, the geometry is identical on all of the Robaix models through the years. There is no change in frame angles, rake, trail, wheelbase, or chainstay length. I'm more inclined to think the handling difference they quote being due to either the different wheels on the tested models or the redisigned fork, it has a smaller insert, and may be stiffer latteraly. The sluggishness they describe could be tire related or the new carbon layup may be stiffer. There has been some incremental improvement in the frame through the model years. On a side note, I haven't ridden the 07's yet, but I've never felt my 06 was sluggish in anyway. I do agree that the new curved lines are better looking, but that's one of those personal things.


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

The new bike/frame is all different. They now sell the "old" bike [no arched top tube, no dog-leg seatstay] and the new frame.

Could be the BB and stays on the new frame are stiffer but the verticle compliance is still very, very good. I think the new bike does a better job of giving you performance comfort without the comprimises of the old bike.

Like the title of the article says..."Finally, a bike that has it all."


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

thanks for the input. i checked too and all the numbers are the exactly same through the years as you said. i found an article from specialized called FACT and it stated the 07 roubaix expert and pro frames are 10-12% stiffer in the head tube, 2% stiffer in the bb and about 5-6% more compliant in the rear, BUT no weight change that i could find listed- will need to check. . need to ride both to figure it out if i can even tell the difference, all things being equal, same wheelset and tires and pressure...


----------

